# Adobe Photoshop Elements 10



## Bax__ (Feb 13, 2012)

Folks,

Just to let you know I picked up a copy for 35quid from Curry's online at the weekend... Half the price of anywhere else I've seen...


----------



## alex76 (Feb 13, 2012)

Worth getting i use elements 9 and loving it


----------



## night crawler (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't remind me. I got it from Adobe for 45 quid and thought that good.


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 13, 2012)

still on 6  always a bit slow upgrading what's the difference ? anything


----------



## Bax__ (Feb 14, 2012)

Not sure? I had an older version on a my old computer that blew up a about a year ago and that's me just getting round to replacing the software....


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 14, 2012)

Bax__ said:


> Not sure? I had an older version on a my old computer that blew up a about a year ago and that's me just getting round to replacing the software....



Yeh just done a clean install on my desktop just now and well reloading the os is the easy part remembering to load up software links poages mail et etc is a pain so might take a look ! see if there is enough of a difference ot make it worth wile upgrading


----------



## highcannons (Feb 14, 2012)

I stopped using Adobe after 6 it just seemed to get fatter and fatter, also changed operating systems after my latest Windows Blue Screen, I have been using G.I.M.P. -not a joke, which is free open source and available at www.gimp.org as a free download for all operating systems. Dunno if its as good as the latest Adobe but as its free its worth a look.


----------



## Chris34 (Feb 14, 2012)

G.I.M.P seems to perform quite well, I've used it a couple of times and not had any major problems with jpegs.

Anyone tried loading RAW images?


----------



## highcannons (Feb 14, 2012)

I havn't tried raw. A lot of the stuff I do is most other formats....and its quite good at importing pdf's...


----------



## Stussy (Feb 15, 2012)

I acquire my photoshop 10 off the well known site TPB complete with serial numbers, well seeded and works a treat.


----------



## highcannons (Feb 15, 2012)

Stussy said:


> I acquire my photoshop 10 off the well known site TPB complete with serial numbers, well seeded and works a treat.



yeah, good site!


----------



## rossd001 (Feb 15, 2012)

I hear TPB stock a wide selection of titles??


----------



## highcannons (Feb 17, 2012)

rossd001 said:


> I hear TPB stock a wide selection of titles??



Yeah! No too scruffy


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 17, 2012)

Stussy said:


> I acquire my photoshop 10 off the well known site TPB complete with serial numbers, well seeded and works a treat.



yes but still not a answer on it being any better than 6


----------



## highcannons (Feb 17, 2012)

How about another question, is there something that six does not do for you?


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 18, 2012)

highcannons said:


> How about another question, is there something that six does not do for you?



not really I just don't really pay much attention to stuff so sometimes miss improvements that might have come out not in past editions


----------

